# Hello



## atinsley320 (Aug 1, 2010)

My name is Aaron.

I have 2 bucks and 5 does. I have been lurking around the forum for quite some time now reading topics but just recently decided to register when I got my bucks.

I have yet to do any breeding although it is in the near future for me . Mice have been a hobby of mine for about a year and I figured it might be fun for me to produce a very limited number of litters. I just have fancy mice from the pet stores around me and at this point am not really interested in showing mice or anything like that. I'm just hoping to breed for temperament and health and maybe learn some more about color genetics and such as I go! I will get some pictures up at some point of all my boys and girls.

I'm sure you'll be hearing more from me in the future :mrgreen:


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, whereabouts are you?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## atinsley320 (Aug 1, 2010)

I think I might be in the minority here as I'm an American  . I live in southeastern Michigan. I believe I have seen 1 or 2 other people posting from Michigan on here although I could be mistaken as I also frequently visit other forums.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## aussiljd (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello! I'm originally from Michigan and travel there a lot to visit family (I'm in western New York now, Buffalo area)


----------



## atinsley320 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your welcomes!

I hope to learn a lot from all of you


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome


----------

